# Big NE Snow Storm and Pigeon Care



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Well, so far my pigeons did real well on this big 2009 snow storm. I was really starting to worry as the snow piled up on the aviary roof, six inches and more.
In the morning, as the snow kept coming down, I climbed up on a ladder and kept the roof swept with a broom. I visited them, and spoke softly and reassuringly: " It's OK guys, the sky is molting..." I have the sides double tarped, that's working pretty good.
As the snow melted today, I noticed a little water running down the wall,and I've been keeping an eye on snow melting around the base. The birds have a heater in their hutch (underneath), so they're comfy. The one thing, so they don't seem to like the snow shoveling sound, but they seem amused by watching me. So now I'm watching the weather this weekend (Christmas!) sleet/rain mix..


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

good job onkeeping them safe, we had snow too, about 1 foot!!!!


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering how other pigeon owners and their birds made out during the storm-we got about 20"-23" here in Md. Other areas got a lot more snow!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The bulk of this storm went below us 
We only got about 4 inches


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whitedove06 said:


> I visited them, and spoke softly and reassuringly: " It's OK guys, the sky is molting..."


 Great comment! I love it!

Terry


----------

